# siding



## Postalbiker (May 23, 2014)

is everyone using a certain brand/size plastic sheet for house siding? I'm assuming it would hold up better than trying to reproduce in wood,,


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the laminates from Precision Products. I have had very good results with this product using Omni Stick glue. The glue you use is just as important as the siding material. Here is a link to there product through Ozark.
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=1323
Also a couple photos of a freight station using their clapboard siding.
Paul Burch


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

WOW, That building is coming out nice Paul, Is that the one Dan P. built the shell for ? The venears look nice.

Boo Boo


----------

